# BMW Unveils the X2 Concept at Paris



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

wow


----------



## Der_Kommissar (Aug 16, 2016)

Tiny little windows, but otherwise, I like it. Need to know how much the interior experience is compromised by that shape before I can really evaluate the overall design, however. I assume this is FWD too, correct?


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

This is a great design. BMW produces great concept designs. Unfortunately the BMW production car is always watered down, conservative and bland. Plus each production vehicle is so watered down and so increasingly conservative that they look like numerous other BMW models and Japanese and Korean knockoffs of existing tired conservative BMW designs. BMW has beautiful deign ideas that unfortunately go through a design committee aproval process that yields bland production car design.


----------



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

The headlights are way too small. In order for other drivers to see you, the lights must be bigger. Is BMW trying to be an unreliable and poorly designed Italian car?


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like a cross between a bib mouthed Lexus and a squashed Mercedes GLA.


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like the Range Rover Evoque.


----------



## ctyler (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks like all automakers are looking to make stylish sporty SUV's recently. Porsche has started a trend with the Macan. However, BMW is probably the only car maker that give the Macan a run for its money.


----------



## Argon (Aug 31, 2016)

Disgusting. Looks like a minivan that's been smoking meth and doing steroids.

Why can't any of these concept cars be a 2700 lb hardtop two seater.


----------

